# Piedmont, Amazing



## TClark (Apr 20, 2007)

I found an old old map of Piedmont, maybe 40's or 50's??
Anyway, I found 6 bridges in Piedmont. I did know of 2, but not the other 4.

Wish I had one of those gps marker things on my sonor.


----------



## Specwar (Sep 22, 2014)

TClark said:


> I found an old old map of Piedmont, maybe 40's or 50's??
> Anyway, I found 6 bridges in Piedmont. I did know of 2, but not the other 4.
> 
> Wish I had one of those gps marker things on my sonor.


I was only aware of two also. Nice find.


----------



## Hatchetman (Apr 13, 2004)

Specwar said:


> I was only aware of two also. Nice find.



I've got topo maps of the proposed lake with all the roadbeds and bridges. Four of the bridges are very visible on a good locator....


----------



## Specwar (Sep 22, 2014)

I’ve found only the two I previously mentioned. Both took me by surprise when I was over them.


----------



## DHower08 (Nov 20, 2015)

The bridges in that lake can at times be extremely productive. I remember before the days of good graphs and gps having to cruise around the lake the try to find them using a paper map and usually trying to get snagged on them


----------



## TClark (Apr 20, 2007)

With the technology today, you can probably see the lures hanging from them....lol


----------



## DHower08 (Nov 20, 2015)

TClark said:


> With the technology today, you can probably see the lures hanging from them....lol


Pretty close


----------



## joeluvs2fish1975 (8 mo ago)

The Clear vu on my garmin shows the bridges but i can't make out any lures. Found a sunken car in willscreek last year with clear vu. It looked like a toy car on my screen


----------



## Drm50 (Dec 26, 2014)

I use to take boat under Wills Creek causeway and fish backwater and up into creek. In last 30yrs it’s all filled in. It won’t be long before whole upper end of Senaca is nothing but a mud flat.


----------



## joeluvs2fish1975 (8 mo ago)

Drm50 said:


> I use to take boat under Wills Creek causeway and fish backwater and up into creek. In last 30yrs it’s all filled in. It won’t be long before whole upper end of Senaca is nothing but a mud flat.


You can only use the willscreek marina ramp in the spring with the water up. Nothing but snags & catfish from there to the dam


----------



## Drm50 (Dec 26, 2014)

The age of local lakes are approaching 100yrs. In that times a lot of prime top soil has washed into the lakes. You would think state would make a few bucks and auction off the rights to recover this soil. In the end they will pay for some type of removal.


----------



## TheCream (Mar 19, 2009)

I've always heard about this lake but never seen it until yesterday. Our route back home from Pittsburgh took us by Piedmont on 22. Gorgeous lake and area!


----------



## Specwar (Sep 22, 2014)

TheCream said:


> I've always heard about this lake but never seen it until yesterday. Our route back home from Pittsburgh took us by Piedmont on 22. Gorgeous lake and area!


Don’t waste your time fishing that lake, there are very few fish in it😁😁😁


----------

